# Rogue the Chaco Giant



## Kameko (Sep 7, 2014)

I haven't really been on here since introducing Rogue awhile back as Bishop (we were hoping for a male). I'm a bit let down that Rogue lacks a lot of white, I even thought she was a bit small for her age... I forgot and thought she was 2. I remembered that she's only 13 months, and doing good at 31". Regardless of high whites, she's a sweetheart. Super docile, inquisitive and shows zero signs of cage aggression. 

Anyways, I was bored the other night and had a mini photo shoot with her.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 8, 2014)

That's a cool burnt nose!!! I love it.


----------



## LiamTheLizardMan (Sep 12, 2014)

She's beautiful!where do you find the burnt noses?Is it a genetic trate?


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 23, 2014)

Very cute !


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Oct 23, 2014)

Geat looking girl there. Are you sure she was sold as a Chacoan? Looks a lot like my b&W, black nose and all!


----------

